# Ha mort o s'ha mort?



## Elxenc

Hola i bona vesprada!

Ja fa alguns dies que em ronda pel cap aquesta pregunta que us faré una miqueta més endavant. Ara us posaré en antecedents. 

Ha coincidit que darrerament han mort uns quants personatges públics notoris, i als diaris de Barcelona editats en català eh vist uns titulars que m'han cridat l'atenció perquè jo no m'expressaría igual ni parlant ni escribint. Me explicaré amb detall. Els titulars anaven escrits sempre: _Avui *s'ha* mort ...Emili Teixidor (aquest n'és el darrer)._
Jo de sempre he utilitzat tant en català com en castellà el verb morir sense fer-lo reflexiu. Ja sé que solament es pot morir qui "executa" l'acció, però, com he dit ans, sempre he dit:  ...*ha mort*. Ja fa temps que en castellà s'ha imposat el reflexiu d'una manera quasi total, però encara me'n recorde de la famosa i arxi-repetida frase de Arias Navarro:  ..._españoles Franco *ha* muerto_" no digué  "_ Franco *se ha* muerto_". Hui posiblement diria " _se ha muerto_"?. 

Voleu dir que en català normatiu el verb morir es ara reflexiu, o ho ha estat de sempre? O, potser,  n'és una "fotesa" més que se escampa/ s'està escampant des de Bacelona-ciutat o des d'els seus mitjans de comunicació? Quin n'és l'ús per les vostres zones o pel vostre dialecte? Com dieu: En Nicolau ha mort? o En Nicolau s'ha mort?

Gràcies de bestreta _(sé que *bestreta* son diners (pronunciat de sempre pels valencians: dinés) per avançat, però al meu "poble" sempre s'ha usat aquesta fórmula com la manera de donar les gràcies per avançat_)


----------



## germanbz

A mi també se m'en fa molt estrany el reflexiu. Sobre tot en Català. En castellà es veritat que s'ha generalitzat moltíssim, tal volta la diferència d'ús en castellà es una qüestió de matissos.

_¿Te acuerdas de Pedro?, ¿sabes que (se) ha muerto?. _ A mí em sonaria ja tan natural amb se que sense, tal volta ja més amb el reflexiu de tant de sentir-ho.
Però .
_A - Me temo que su padre ha tenido un accidente  B - ¿Un accidente?, ¿está grave?   A - Lo lamento pero siento decirle que ha muerto_. (ací el *se *sonaria malament, molt poc delicat)

Però així com en general *se *ja pot sonar normal en castellà, a mi i dins del valencià que conec tot el que siga afegir *(se) *a   *ha faltat* o *ha mort *em sona fatal.

No sé jo si pot ser un fenòmen que vinga com a contraposició d'una expressió prou utilitzada. _*L'ha* mort_ (quan se mata a un atre o a un animal) i que per similitut i també per influència del castellà la gent s'estiga passant al *S*'ha mort (quan mor ú mateix).


----------



## Elxenc

Hola de bell nou!

Germanbz, crec que l'expressió "*l'ha mort*" o "*m'has mort"*: Lluís ha mort son pare a disgustos" o  "...al desconegut sembla que l'han mort uns gossos salvatges" ,crec que ja només la utilitzen els valencians i no tots.


----------



## ACQM

Jo no en sé gaire però "Avui s'ha mort ...Emili Teixidor" com a titular d'un diari em sembla com a poc, mancat de tacte i de respecte.


----------



## backtotown

El DIEC no aclareix quan s'ha d'utilitzar el pronominal:

_v. intr._ Cessar de viure. _Tots hem de morir. __Morir jove. __Morir d’una desgràcia, d’un accident. __Morir amb tot el coneixement. __Morir ofegat, cremat. __Morir de vellesa, de fam. _
_ intr. pron._ _No viurà gaire: es morirà aviat. __Aquests presseguers es moren tots. 
_
Tanmateix, a mi personalment, dir "_S'ha mort_" em sembla propi del llenguatge col·loquial i fins i tot gosaria dir lleugerament vulgar.

Salut!


----------



## germanbz

Elxenc said:


> Hola de bell nou!
> 
> Germanbz, crec que l'expressió "*l'ha mort*" o "*m'has mort"*: Lluís ha mort son pare a disgustos" o  "...al desconegut sembla que l'han mort uns gossos salvatges" ,crec que ja només la utilitzen els valencians i no tots.


No he dit que siga general, ni que es diga per tot arreu. De fet en el meu missatge crec que jo mateix he especificat "dins del valencià que jo conec" i ho dic i per "la meua experiència" que es una forma que he sentit molt sovint molt més que l'ha matat, que es la que  mí s'em fa més estranya. Ho dic perque sembla que a voltes segons siga la _denominació d'oritge_ de una forma dialectal sembla que es deu o no tindre en compte o que té més i menys valor.

Per cert, que desprès de navegar una miqueta, l'afirmació que "_no més la utilitzen els valencians...i no tots_" es més que discutible. He vist l'expressió en págines de les illes i en pàgines catalanes.


----------



## ACQM

germanbz said:


> No he dit que siga general, ni que es diga per tot arreu. De fet en el meu missatge crec que jo mateix he especificat "dins del valencià que jo conec" i ho dic i per "la meua experiència" que es una forma que he sentit molt sovint molt més que l'ha matat, que es la que  mí s'em fa més estranya. Ho dic perque sembla que a voltes segons siga la _denominació d'oritge_ de una forma dialectal sembla que es deu o no tindre en compte o que té més i menys valor.
> 
> Per cert, que desprès de navegar una miqueta, l'afirmació que "_no més la utilitzen els valencians...i no tots_" es més que discutible. He vist l'expressió en págines de les illes i en pàgines catalanes.



Sí, si que es fa servir per aquí "L'ha mort el seu marit" o "L'han mort a disgustos els bandarres dels fills".


----------



## Namarne

Per aquí també es fa servir (el participi _mort _per al verb _matar_). Jo crec que a les notícies (ràdio, televisió, premsa) és força habitual.


----------



## cagundeu

S'usa el pronominal per a diferenciar les formes transitives i intransitives, especialment perquè com diu Namarne "mort" és el participi de "morir" i de "matar".

L'assassi ha mort la víctima.
L'assassí ha mort (a la cadira elèctrica).
L'assassí s'ha mort (d'un atac de cor).

No té res a veure amb col·loquialismes ni, menys encara, amb cap manca de respecte.


----------



## Elxenc

germanbz said:


> .../...
> Per cert, que desprès de navegar una miqueta, l'afirmació que "_no més la utilitzen els valencians...i no tots_" es més que discutible. He vist l'expressió en pàgines de les illes i en pàgines catalanes.



De la qual cosa me n'alegre un cabàs, perquè no fa molt de temps algú "docte" (ara, resulta que no era docte, si no "dotor de cuina") em va senyalar l'expressió com a "molt dialectal"



cagundeu said:


> S'usa el pronominal per a diferenciar les formes transitives i intransitives, especialment perquè com diu Namarne "mort" és el participi de "morir" i de "matar".
> 
> L'assassí ha mort la víctima.
> L'assassí ha mort (a la cadira elèctrica).
> L'assassí s'ha mort (d'un atac de cor).
> 
> No té res a veure amb col·loquialismes ni, menys encara, amb cap manca de respecte.



En un principi he trobat al internet més cites amb "ha mort" que no pas amb "s'ha mort"

http://www.google.es/search?q=s'ha+...&rls=org.mozilla:ca:official&client=firefox-a

Però amb la teua cita estic al mateix punt de partida, perquè a la teua tercera frase jo diria igualment:* L'assassí ha mort d'un atac al/de cor*. Ja no estic segur de com he de dir-ho. Perquè hi ha gent que diem *ha mort* i no pas *s'ha mort*? Pareix que en som més del que jo pensava.  La Vanguardia, El Periodico he vist que optaren per "ha mort"

Tenia un enllaç amb "el bon català i ara l'he perdut, deia més o menys el que ha dic cagundeu (quin malnom, nano). Únicament deia que s'utilitzava el reflexiu quan l'acte de morir no havia estat buscat de cap de les maneres pel mort, ni que fòra sense voler.l
L'he trobat retrocedint, però no sé com hi he aplegat per primera volta:  http://boncatala.com/index01/33morir.htm

A vore si continua "rondant la roda" ,i m'aclaresc. Perdoneu, però he de veure-ho clar per mudar de costum

Salutacions i agraït


----------



## Cambrilenc

Hola,

jo també he pensat sovint en l´ús d´aquest i altres verbs i, tot i l´explicació de Cagundeu, a mi també se´m fa estrany fer servir _morir_ pronominalment. (I també tinc una frase com a referència: _ha mort la senyoreta_, de la cançó d´en Serrat _La Tieta_) .

de totes maneres la qüestió no és fàcil; el verb llatí _morior_ era deponent, i els verbs deponents són, si fa no fa, els que han acabat sent pronominals en les llengues romàniques.

però d´altra banda, en italià antic ja va deixar de ser pronominal. En català de Metge, per exemple, tampoc no ho és  (al clàssic estudi d´Alfons Par sobre la llengua de Metge s´en parla)

salutacions i esperem no haver de fer servir gaire el verb en qüestió

, però el sembla clar


----------

